# Acidic Juices?



## Clouder (13/6/17)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if you guys can give me some info about acidic juices....

I've just purchased a iJoy RDTA Box Mini mod and it has a plastic tank.

My worry is, I really love my fruity juices. NCV Burst (orange), Strawberry, Pawpaw, litchi, mango, banana, XXX and all those.

Do you guys think these juices are going to murder that tank?

I don't do cinnamon. I tried, don't like it!


----------



## RichJB (13/6/17)

This was asked on Reddit and while not much info was provided, it does appear that even current-gen plastic tanks can fall prey to tank-cracking concentrates. However, without knowing what concentrates are going into your favoured commercial juices, it's hard to say. You can't even narrow it down to certain flavour profiles. For example, TFA Graham Cracker Clear, Milk Chocolate, RY4 Double and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream are all reputed to be tank-crackers. So it's not just acidic fruit flavours.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/6/17)

Actually that brings me to a pretty well related question: are the Boro tanks plastic? (specifically wondering about SXK). I've got a few tank-crackers here as well


----------



## Andre (13/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Actually that brings me to a pretty well related question: are the Boro tanks plastic? (specifically wondering about SXK). I've got a few tank-crackers here as well


The body I think is Delrin. Should be ok. Polycarbonate tanks are prone to cracking with certain juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (13/6/17)

Triacetin aka TFA Smooth is a tank cracker. My 2c.


----------



## Scissorhands (13/6/17)

@Andre @RichJB have you gents read or know of any issues with concentrates and the various squonk bottle materials?

Thanks!


----------



## RichJB (13/6/17)

Afaik tank-crackers only affect rigid plastics. Squeezy bottles are fine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> @Andre @RichJB have you gents read or know of any issues with concentrates and the various squonk bottle materials?
> 
> Thanks!



Never had a problem with my (standard) Reo bottles on loads of different juices @Scissorhands 
As @RichJB says, it doesnt seem to affect "squeezy" bottles, and my Reo squonk bottles are "squeezy" ish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (14/6/17)

So is there any indication on what NOT to use then?


----------



## RichJB (14/6/17)

Clouder said:


> So is there any indication on what NOT to use then?



I think the standard answer is "polycarbonate tanks". The list of TFA tank-crackers that I have includes:
Absinthe
Almond Amoretto
Blackcurrant
Blueberry Candy
Chai Tea
Cherry Blossom
Cherry Extract
Chicken & Waffles
all Cinnamons
Citrus Punch
Clove
Cola
Cola Cherry
Creme de Menthe
Ginger Ale
Graham Cracker (Clear)
Grapefruit
Gummy Candy
Holiday Spice
Honeysuckle
Hpno Type
Kettle Corn
Key Lime
Lemon
Lemon Lime
Mango
Milk Chocolate
Mojito
Nectarine
Orange Cream
Peach
Peach (Juicy)
Pear
Pineapple
Rainbow Sherbet
Ripe Banana
Root Beer Float
RY4 Double
Smooth
Sour
Spearmint
Sweet & Tart
Tangerine
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Vanilla Custard
Wintergreen

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Clouder (14/6/17)

Thanx @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (14/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I think the standard answer is "polycarbonate tanks". The list of TFA tank-crackers that I have includes:
> Absinthe
> Almond Amoretto
> Blackcurrant
> ...


I was breezing through your list and almost got whiplash when I saw "chicken and waffles"! That sounds as appetizing as vaping pilchards.


----------



## RichJB (14/6/17)

It's a novelty flavour which a few people buy just for lolz, to mix up as a prank juice, and so on. FA have a lot of savoury flavours like Squid, Bone Marrow, Roast Beef which are part of their kitchen line, not their vaping line. DIYers dip into them occasionally for experimental purposes. But I think it's safe to say that savoury vapes will never be popular. As intriguing as they sound, I don't see much demand for Cly's new Biltong and Bacon flavours. Their primary appeal irl is salt and vaping doesn't replicate salt very well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

